# Looking for a plow for '92 YJ



## rocco01 (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for a plow setup for a 1992 YJ. I am in Methuen MA so local pickup would definitely be preferred.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Got a Fisher 6.5 here in NJ if you are interested in driving down.....


----------



## rocco01 (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you email the price? [email protected]


----------

